# How do I reset/clear visited links in Safari...



## Syncopator (Sep 18, 2004)

...so they're all blue again, instead of gray?

-M


----------



## Syncopator (Sep 18, 2004)

I always post here, then go poking around on my computer for the answer. That way, maybe someone posts an answer while I'm looking.

Anyway, I just deleted the "history" file from Library>Safari, and that seems to have done the trick.... If anyone knows of any pitfalls, please feel free to let me know.

Thanks.


----------



## perfessor101 (Sep 18, 2004)

According to Safari Help 





> Choose Reset Safari from the Safari menu to erase the history, cache, and other saved data.


----------



## Browni (Sep 18, 2004)

Yep, but i don't want to reset my passwords, i don't always write them down!


----------



## nixgeek (Sep 18, 2004)

Well, you could always select "Empty Cache" from the File menu, and then empty the History.  Although to reset your links I think you only have to clear the history.

Of course, you could also set up the history to not keep track of where you visited by setting it to zero days.


----------

